# Blacked out silver ice pictures needed



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

not sure if this will have exactly what you want but its a great start, Tint gallery


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

EcoDave that's what I'm looking for... Not sure if I want to keep the wheels polished or powder coat them black or ?


----------



## Sim'plyCaous (May 1, 2021)

2015 LT


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Sim'plyCaous said:


> 2015 LT
> View attachment 291836
> View attachment 291837


Welcome Aboard!

You still have a bit of chrome to go yet.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

